# Caught Speeding?



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

While I was driving down the M4 the other day, (going a little faster than
I should have been) I passed under a bridge only to see a copper on the
other side with a radar gun laying in wait. The copper pulled me over,
walked up to the car, and with that classic patronising smirk, asked:

"Runway too short?"

To which I replied, "I'm late for work."

To which he asked, "What do you do?"

"I'm a rectum stretcher," I responded.

The copper was surprised and confused. "A what? A rectum stretcher?? And
just what does a rectum stretcher do?"

"Well," I said, "I start by inserting one finger, then I work my way up to
two fingers, then three, then four, then with my whole hand in, work side
to side until I can get both hands in, and then I slowly but surely stretch
the hole, until it's about 6 feet."

Then the copper asked questioningly and cautiously, "And just what do you
do with a six-foot arsehole?"

To which I politely replied, "You give him a radar gun and park him behind
a bridge..."

Speeding ticket: Â£105.00

Court costs: Â£45

Look on copper's face: Priceless.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Almost a year to the day

still a classic though, makes me laugh

:lol:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... ole+rectum


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

DXN said:


> Almost a year to the day
> 
> still a classic though, makes me laugh
> 
> ...


Oops 

Gave it to a 'copper' mate last week who put it up in the station.... :lol:


----------

